
Satoshi's PGP Keys Are Probably Backdated and Point to a Hoax - quickquicker
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/satoshis-pgp-keys-are-probably-backdated-and-point-to-a-hoax
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722526)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10713638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10713638)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10711264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10711264)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709327)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10706511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10706511)
(3 comments)

